# somewhat chronalogical landscape pics



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello,

It will be 4 years this year since we moved in. every year we have been doing more and more.

Boulders
plantings
spaded trees
deck
irrigation and seed last fall

I meant to take some overall shots of how things look right now, its been raining the last 3 days here.

will update when I get some more pics

Mike

http://www.letsrace.com/landscapeweb/index.htm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Mike you have a very nice place and it looks like you done alot. When i pulled up your first set of pictures i wondered if you was going to put up something for that doorway to know where. (Watch it that first step is a dozy) But as i went on i see you added a very nice deck.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I just looked at some of the pictures and I have to say you have a mighty fine place. I would love to own that house. Good job you have done.
Ryan


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Jody,

As you can imagine, it was fun to tell my buddies the beer was on the deck, hehehe.

Yeah that thing was a pain to build solo, first time i ever built one, sure have learned alot being in this house. My last house I didnt do anything. 

Now the womans got all kinds of plans

Owell,

Thanks

Mike


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Mike…

Thanks for all the great pic’s. The house has come a long way since 
you started and the pic’s really tell the story well. You have done a
terrific job with the landscaping and deck and turned what started out
as a very plain site into the envy of the neighborhood. 

I only have one question.

????? Where are the pictures of your tractor ?????


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

thanks farmallmaniac and aegt5000,

I will have to get some updated pics of the new toy, will update once I get some current yard pics

Mike


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ahhhhhh the joys of new home ownership...... 

Nothing like when it FINLY starts coming together, and you lose that "House dropped from the sky, and plopped in a feild" look. 


I am in the same boat, just a year or two behind you. I see I have a lot of work to do.


Looks real nice. Good job


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow nice progression.. looks great...

nice to see things coming together..


Ive never seen that big scoop thing.. What is that for digging up for a tree to be planted?
looks like a timesaver...

looks like yuou are on some serious clay too...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37856>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

viper8u2, 
Nice work, a lot of sweat and tears I am sure!!!!
You said you built the house yourself?????? 

That can't be Minnesota, there is not snow in any of the pictures!!

SJ, That tree spade wil make short work of moving a tree!!!
I hope that is what they really call it!


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks guys,

begin cliff cleven voice here ---->

"that there gents is what they call a tree spade, around these parts theres basically 4 ways of getting trees:
1. Plant seeds
2. Potted
3. balled and burlapped
4. if your like me, dig the suckers out of the ground so you can enjoy them in your lifetime." <------ end cliff cleven voice

What they do is come out and take a scoop of dirt (huge hole), go back to the tree farm and plug a hole, grab a tree and fill the hole they dug. They can get some pretty big trees this way. I wont bore you with the details.

This is minnesota, I will have to post some pics, contrary to popular belief, snow isnt too common in june ;-)

Later,

Mike


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well posted some updated pics this taken this morning. makes a big difference with grass, excuse my inexperienced tow behind broadcast spreader fertilizer burn marks  

they are under may 2004

http://www.trailtamer.com/letsrace/landscapeweb/index.htm

Later,

Mike


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Mike, 

Amazing job. Such great vision and hardwork to make that place truly something to be proud of. Obviously you take some incredible pride in your home and your property. My hats off to you and the results speak for themselves! Good work!

:friends:


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks, but I cant take all the credit

My finace' does most of the planning. I am just cheap manual labor  

We have had our arguments on how we wanted beds and islands to be shaped, I must admit, I usually win in this area with a poll with the neighbors lol

Mike


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You fiance' is a beautiful woman and you are lucky that she is so earnestly involved in this home. (even before she is entitled to get 1/2 of it) HAHAHAHA --- J/K 

Unless it is her home, then you might want to have a Plan B.

HAHAHAHA

Andy


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

hahaha,

Thanks andy,

Yup, sometimes I think too involved, everytime she has an idea i hear a big sucking noise from my wallet. at least it looks nice, she does do the same for the interior. 

Mortgage is in my name, I did put hers on the title because she does pay her half.

Mike


----------

